

Yes, It’s True: Women Really Are Freezing Their Tails Off at Work - trhway
https://www.yahoo.com/health/yes-its-true-women-really-are-freezing-their-125845785067.html

======
trhway
> a man might prefer a 70-degree office environment while his female co-worker
> is most comfortable at 75 degrees.

Our office is at 75-78F - company saves money on energy. The women in the
office, except those sitting right under vents, seems to feel ok, some still
wearing sweaters/jackets (Palo Alto hills, July) while we, men, feel and look
more like sleepy cooked lobsters. Some try to find nooks and crannies under
vents, etc... With your back sweating into the chair your productivity is that
of a cooked lobster too.

The merciless asymmetry is that feeling cold one can put on more clothes while
feeling hot one is condemned to sweat.

------
maerF0x0
in the first few paragraphs: "mild cold exposure may boost insulin sensitivity
in those with Type 2 diabetes." (said as a reason why we should be concerned
that women are cold).

\-- Type 2 diabetes is insulin resistance ... boosting insulin sensitivity is
a good thing. I have now lost all trust in the author and the remainder of the
article.

~~~
trhway
you're right - it links to the original paper titled "Short-term cold
acclimation improves insulin sensitivity in patients with type 2 diabetes
mellitus"

